# MACARENA OLONA. SE ACABO



## ciberecovero (29 Jul 2022)

Se Acabo​

1 ene 2022

*LuigiRZ*

Video Quality: A or A+

Sound Quality: A+

Soundboard Recording.

Year: 8/18/1970

Taken from this footage:
https://youtu.be/toFsJHbLJSw


----------



## Tawanchai (29 Jul 2022)

/IGNORE AL CEO DE BOX


----------



## Topacio (29 Jul 2022)

El bacalao de Macarena Olona


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (29 Jul 2022)

...la salud...









La dirigente de Vox Macarena Olona deja la política por "razones médicas"


La diputada de Vox en el Parlamento de Andalucía Macarena Olona...




www.20minutos.es













Macarena Olona se vacuna contra el coronavirus: "La cara de susto es solo culpa mía"


Macarena Olona, diputada de Vox en el Congreso, ha anunciado que ha recibido este sábado la vacuna contra el coronavirus en el Hospital Isabel Zendal, en Madrid.




www.20minutos.es











Tiene 43 añoa:









Macarena Olona - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (29 Jul 2022)

Que ese culito y esas tetazas no pasen hambre.


----------



## Ikitclaw (29 Jul 2022)

Joder que putadón, ahora quien va a machacar a los progres en el congreso?


----------



## DRIDMA (29 Jul 2022)

Le deseo una pronta recuperaciòn.


----------



## Kartoffeln (29 Jul 2022)

Lo de aguantar andaluces 4 años se ve que le ha provocado una depresión.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (29 Jul 2022)

Ikitclaw dijo:


> Joder que putadón, ahora quien va a machacar a los progres en el congreso?



Pero si lo hizo fatal...

La deberían haber echado despues de esto:


----------



## nate (29 Jul 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Lo de aguantar andaluces 4 años se ve que le ha provocado una depresión.



Ahí la entiendo, fijate tu.


----------



## birdland (29 Jul 2022)

Los que os alegráis de que se vaya esta señora , tenéis a Yolanda Díaz o a Irene Montero ….

subnormales de los cojones


----------



## davitin (29 Jul 2022)

Que le ha pasado?


----------



## Flures911 (29 Jul 2022)

Hasta siempre ? Abascal le ha metido la patada a olona como Antonio a lastra.


----------



## PEPEYE (29 Jul 2022)

Brillante oradora, la ventaja es que si quiere puede, es Abogada del Estado


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## Pablem0s (29 Jul 2022)

La lástima es que realmente no fuera por temas de salud tras echar tres oposiciones a la otra vida y presumir orgullosa de ello en Twitter. Se va porque es una trepa que ha arruinado al partido en Andalucía y ha reforzado a su vez al PP a nivel nacional hasta el punto de no tener que necesitar a VOX para nada. Charo repulsiva.


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Jul 2022)

Flures911 dijo:


> Hasta siempre ? Abascal le ha metido la patada a olona como Antonio a lastra.




Sospecho que fue aquí donde firmó su sentencia de muerte:



ciberecovero dijo:


> ​


----------



## zapatitos (30 Jul 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> Se Acabo​
> 
> 1 ene 2022
> 
> ...






*ESTUVO BIEN PERO SE ACABÓ Y ADIÓS....VAYA FINAL*


----------



## Scarus Coerulus (30 Jul 2022)

birdland dijo:


> Los que os alegráis de que se vaya esta señora , tenéis a Yolanda Díaz o a Irene Montero ….
> 
> subnormales de los cojones




El día que descubras que están todos a sueldo del mismo amo te da un ictus. Y encima como buen ignorante , insultando.


----------



## petro6 (30 Jul 2022)

Fue vacuñarse e ir cuesta abajo.


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (30 Jul 2022)

La vacuna nonha tenido nada que ver, que parecía covidianos pero al revés, la han cargado y simplemente se va.


----------



## birdland (30 Jul 2022)

Scarus Coerulus dijo:


> El día que descubras que están todos a sueldo del mismo amo te da un ictus. Y encima como buen ignorante , insultando.



Ya , es lo mismo votar a los retrasados de podemos que a los de vox 

que unos países vayan bien y otros como el culo depende de la suerte
Claro


----------



## Flamenquinde21 (30 Jul 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Lo de aguantar andaluces 4 años se ve que le ha provocado una depresión.



No, son los andaluces los que la han lanzado a ella. Esta se creía que aquí la gente es tonta. 
Como dijo Fernan Gómez, a la mierrda!!


----------



## DRIDMA (30 Jul 2022)

Juan Espadas, Teresa Rodríguez e Inma Nieto callan ante el problema de salud de Macarena Olona


Sin buenos deseos en la izquierda: ni Juan Espadas, ni Teresa Rodriguez, ni Inma Nieto se pronuncian sobre la salud de Macarena Olona.




okdiario.com





Pedazo hijos de perra.


----------



## Saturnin (30 Jul 2022)

Se va por su fracaso en Andalucía.


----------



## Ds_84 (30 Jul 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> Sospecho que fue aquí donde firmó su sentencia de muerte:



Explicate macho que no te sigo.

Insinuas que hay un atisbo de negacionismo en querer saber que paso en las residencias? Maca tiene todas las banderillas..dudo que la puedan acusar de antibacunas...


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Ago 2022)

Olona NO ESTÁ GRAVE. INFORMACIÓN directa de “LA BURBUJA” [Decisión Radio]
julio 30, 2022 Luis Martín

En el programa del viernes, han comenzado a dar una serie de informaciones que nos han dado bastante que pensar.

Que la juventud de los periodistas no les engañe. La opinión *no puede ser más adulta*.
Déjenme decirles, que estoy harto de escuchar que “_VOX tiene que ser mayor de edad, ser un partido adulto_”

Escúchenme: *esto es imposible, si sus bases, no son adultas también*. Eso implica orillar el _futbolerismo político_, y ejercer el criterio propio para templar el partido, y defender los valores naturales, que es a lo que está VOX.

Pero si me lo permiten, *fusilo* la información de este programa, que creo debe ser difundido, sobre todo, por quien quiera ejercer esa adultez política.

1.- *Macarena no está grave.*
(Menos mal. De todas formas, que no se confíe y se mejore)
Explican la situación médica en el programa a partir del minuto 21:15

2.- ”A toro pasado, todos somos Manolete”
Análisis de los _poliqueses_ que no *politólogos*, que nos intentan hacer creer que son seres superiores, y tanto la campaña, como los resultados, hubiesen sido otros con sus consejos.

3.- “*VOX no ha querido que Olona sea ministra del interior*” a partir del minuto 23:15

4.- Javier Ortega Smith y su postura, a continuación de los minutos anteriores, minuto 24:15

Hay todo un análisis, que por respeto al trabajo de los periodistas, no reventaré.
Invito a escuchar todo el programa, que tienen a continuación:


​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## birdland (14 Ago 2022)

Olona está enferma .
Ya se sabrá en su momento


----------



## KUTRONIO (14 Ago 2022)

Ikitclaw dijo:


> Joder que putadón, ahora quien va a machacar a los progres en el congreso?



A mi mas que a los progres me ponía cuando le daba al puto Esteban del PNV, nunca he visto a un diputado tan encabronado viendo que es abrir la boca y le llaman idiota sin pestañear a pesar de toda su autoridad moral e intelectual de enchufado de mierda ya que si no está casado con quien está por los cojones que sale diputado del PNV


----------



## KUTRONIO (14 Ago 2022)

birdland dijo:


> Olona está enferma .
> Ya se sabrá en su momento



Ya habido algún caso de abandono sin previo aviso y la noticia de su muerte unos meses más tarde

A mi me dejo preocupado porque tiene que ser algo gordo para que lo haya abandonado todo


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (14 Ago 2022)

Pablem0s dijo:


> La lástima es que realmente no fuera por temas de salud tras echar tres oposiciones a la otra vida y presumir orgullosa de ello en Twitter. Se va porque es una trepa que ha arruinado al partido en Andalucía y ha reforzado a su vez al PP a nivel nacional hasta el punto de no tener que necesitar a VOX para nada. Charo repulsiva.



lo que tienes que hacer es votar a VOX si tanta pena te da.
Si no lo vas a hacer, no pintas nada dando tu mierdiopiinion en un foro.
es más, eres bastante mas ridiculo de lo que tu crees.


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## Gotthard (20 Ago 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Brillante oradora, la ventaja es que si quiere puede, es Abogada del Estado



Pues no creo que sea bien recibida en la AGE mandando quien manda.

Eso si, como Abogada del Estado experta en contencioso-administrativo y con lo que ha tenido acceso siendo diputada (tenia registradas mas de 300 peticiones de documentos antes de irse a Andalucía) podria construir una bomba atomica judicial contra el propio gobierno. Un abogado del estado tiene bastantes prerrogativas de acceso a los tribunales.

Espero que se recupere pronto y vuelva a ser el azote de hijos de puta corruptos que ha sido toda su carrera.


----------



## Gotthard (20 Ago 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> A mi mas que a los progres me ponía cuando le daba al puto Esteban del PNV, nunca he visto a un diputado tan encabronado viendo que es abrir la boca y le llaman idiota sin pestañear a pesar de toda su autoridad moral e intelectual de enchufado de mierda ya que si no está casado con quien está por los cojones que sale diputado del PNV



Es que ella y el corrupto de Esteban son viejos conocidos de cuando ella era jefa de la Abogacía del Estado en el Pais Vasco. 

Rajoy la tuvo que cesar porque se iba a llevar a la trena a la mitad del PNV y a parte de Bildu por el desmadre de subvenciones que fue aquello. No dejo palo sin tocar la jabata: todos los puertos vascos, la corporación mondragón, ayuntamientos, diputaciones. Les dio a todos como una estera tanto que tuvieron que ir a Moncloa con orejas gachas a pedir a Rajoy que la quitara. Todavia estan abiertos los expedientes, aunque pillando telarañas por la inaccion de su sustituto.

Y la cesaron y devolvieron a Madrid...

Y se fue a Mercamadrid para acabar empapelando a todos los mangantes que habian alli, de PSOE y de PP. De hecho lo primero que hizo Antonio al llegar al poder fue cesarla, aun asi sus escritos y su preparación de las querellas fue tan buena a nivel técnico que sus sustitutos no pudieron ni tocarlas porque era hacerlo y prevaricar al momento que de 14 encausados acabaron 9 con condenas.

... pero reaparecio como diputada.... el jepeto de sanchez al verla en el congreso el dia de la constitucion de la legislatura fue un poema.







Ese dia se fue uno por uno a saludar a todos los hijos de puta que la habian jodido y a saber que les dijo.

Tiene mi mas absoluto respeto y consideración.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## Tejota (21 Ago 2022)

En proximos meses, semanas sabremos que ha ocurrido. Si proximamente se le ve con pañuelo en la cabeza, blanco y en botella. La perdida de peso subita en la campaña pinta mal.

Veremos pues....


----------



## Billy Ray (21 Ago 2022)

Era peligrosa y ha sido sacrificada, lo que no sabemos es a cambio de qué.

Yo sospecho que a cambio de "paz mediatica" para VOX, o quizás algo más gordo. De todas formas en CyL VOX está cumpliendo, es el ejemplo con el que nos debemos quedar. Macarena debió de renunciar a Andalucia, no sé si fué una decisión personal o impuesta por el partido, en todo caso un fallo garrafal que a beneficiado a los globalistas.


----------



## Freedomfighter (21 Ago 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Lo de aguantar andaluces 4 años se ve que le ha provocado una depresión.




¿Pero questas hablando miarma?


----------



## Cénit (21 Ago 2022)

En Burbuja se ha sido en general muy cruel. con ella en estas semanas tan duras para ella y su familia.
¡Que tenga mucha suerte con su enfermedad y perdonarle por el tema de la vacunación covid!


----------



## Gorrión (22 Ago 2022)

Cénit dijo:


> En Burbuja se ha sido en general muy cruel. con ella en estas semanas tan duras para ella y su familia.
> ¡Que tenga mucha suerte con su enfermedad y perdonarle por el tema de la vacunación covid!



Nos quedamos muy cortos, merece la farola por todas las muertes y enfermedades que ha provocado con su ejemplo.


----------



## Furymundo (22 Ago 2022)

Cénit dijo:


> En Burbuja se ha sido en general muy cruel. con ella en estas semanas tan duras para ella y su familia.
> ¡Que tenga mucha suerte con su enfermedad y *perdonarle por el tema de la vacunación covid!*



NI OLVIDO
NI PERDON


----------



## hartman (22 Ago 2022)

y smegman que opina?


----------



## Fermi (22 Ago 2022)

Hay que ser un hijo de la gran puta para alegrarse de la marcha de Macarena.

O un perfecto imbécil.

Valga la redundancia.


----------



## t_chip (22 Ago 2022)

Flamenquinde21 dijo:


> No, son los andaluces los que la han lanzado a ella. Esta se creía que aquí la gente es tonta.
> Como dijo Fernan Gómez, a la mierrda!!



Que allí la gente es tonta nos ha quedado claro a todos tras la enésima victoria del PPSOE.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LetalFantasy (22 Ago 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Fue vacuñarse e ir cuesta abajo.



Parecía borracha la charo esta loca del coño. Eso dicen muchos normies, que algunos vaxxies parece que están borrachos 24x7


----------



## Flamenquinde21 (22 Ago 2022)

t_chip dijo:


> Que allí la gente es tonta nos ha quedado claro a todos tras la enésima victoria del PPSOE.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk



Y en tu tierra quien gana?
A ver si el tonto vas a ser tu.


----------



## THOMPSON_GREATEST_HITS (24 Ago 2022)

Alguien le dijo a Macarena Olona que era muy guapa y parece que se lo ha creido


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## Fausto1880 (14 Sep 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



"Cuando recéis, no seáis como los hipócritas, a quienes les gusta rezar de pie en las sinagogas y en las esquinas de las plazas, para que los vea la gente. Os aseguro que ya han recibido su paga.
Cuando tú vayas a rezar, entra en tu cuarto, cierra la puerta y reza a tu Padre, que está en lo escondido, y tu Padre, que ve en lo escondido, te lo pagará."


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Sep 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> Se Acabo​
> 
> 1 ene 2022
> 
> ...



Me ha gustado el vídeo de Santana que no conocía. Gracias. 

Te regalo mi suposición :

El padre recién fallecido de Macarena Olona , cómplice de los Pujol y a saber la cantidad de millones de dinero negro que tenía en Suiza, Andorra y otros paraísos fiscales , Olona los ha recibido de herencia .

Está atrapada. Si los saca a la luz quedará marcada para siempre. Si los sigue ocultando no los podrá usar a lo largo de su vida y le puede pasar igual que a su padre : morirse sin tocar su dinero. 

Por otra parte de renunciar a algo, si estoy yo en su lugar , que le den por saco a España y me voy a disfrutar de la pasta a Honolulú .


----------



## Segismunda (14 Sep 2022)

Pacarena Molona.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Sep 2022)

a Elon Musk le esta ayudand un WhistleBlower informatico ( inteligencia ) en su caso con Twitter. Alertando de que es una estafa de bots de puta madre
asi que acaba de sacar el







*Cyberwhistle - Cyber Silvato Edicion Limitada *

*para WhistleBlowers o publico en general *



*Cyberwhistle*

Description​

Inspired by Cybertruck, the limited-edition Cyberwhistle is a premium collectible made from medical-grade stainless steel with a polished finish. The whistle includes an integrated attachment feature for added versatility.
_Note: Cyberwhistles are final sale. Orders will begin shipping in 4-6 weeks._​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Sep 2022)

DIRECTO | Macarena Olona y Alvise se enfrentan a los radicales antifa en Granada​

• Se ha empezado a emitir en directo hace 6 minutos 

*Estado de Alarma Oficial*

------------------------------


----------



## Norbat (15 Sep 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Lo de aguantar andaluces 4 años se ve que le ha provocado una depresión.



Claro, claro. El fenotipo de los andaluces es demasiado moruno para ella, que es una diosa vikinga


----------



## LOCA DELIROIDE (15 Sep 2022)

jijijiji fachillas rabiando, vamos bien.


----------



## fluffy (15 Sep 2022)

LOCA DELIROIDE dijo:


> jijijiji fachillas rabiando, vamos bien.



Creo que no son los fachillas los que rabian


----------



## DRIDMA (15 Sep 2022)

Multitud de piojosos gandules de extrema izquierda se congregan para coartar la libertad de expresión y de reunión de unos ciudadanos... y reciben jarabe de palo de la policía.


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## DRIDMA (18 Sep 2022)

Universidad de Murcia llenándose de mugrosos para impedir ejercer la libertad de expresión en 3, 2, 1...


----------



## gabrielo (18 Sep 2022)

Flures911 dijo:


> Hasta siempre ? Abascal le ha metido la patada a olona como Antonio a lastra.



menuda diferencia entre una tipa que no acabo el bachiller y según gente que han estudiado con ella era la peor estudiante que an visto en la vida a una abogada del estado numero 1 de su promoción .

esta claro que mandar a macarena olona a Andalucía a sido un error de vox mayúsculo y encima a salido la jugada muchísimo peor de lo previsto, otra cosa es que se le a acabado la carrera política es demasiado valiosa para que vox y la política se permita el lujo de prescindir de ella para siempre ,otra cosa es que tenga que esperar mínimo hasta las elecciones generales y no presentarla por Andalucía ya que la cagada fue muy gorda y los andaluces que la votaron muchos no la perdonaran que abandonaran Andalucía tan pronto mínimo tendría que haber esperado a las elecciones nacionales.


----------



## Fausto1880 (18 Sep 2022)

gabrielo dijo:


> ... los andaluces que la votaron muchos no la perdonaran que abandonaran Andalucía tan pronto mínimo tendría que haber esperado a las elecciones nacionales.



Cierto. No se lo perdono.
Por encima de cualquier otra virtud, una organización necesita lealtad y disciplina.
Sobran los trepas y los vanidosos, por muy atractivos que parezcan en ocasiones.


----------



## jpjp (18 Sep 2022)

Mucho están elevando a olona.
Algo raro huele.
Porque que raro sale lo de Sevilla lo de meloni va a ganar en Italia es que todo sigue raro como si fuera perfecto no se Rick no se.


----------



## tocafa (18 Sep 2022)

No se por qué sigue obsesionada con seguir haciendo campaña en Andalucía. Perdió, la gente prefirió la represión de Bonilla. No hay más Macarena. Perdiste. Pasa página. Ya ni siquiera estas en la política. Mira adelante.
Si se hubiera quedado la comprendería, cara a las próximas elecciones, pero se fue. No hay más.


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Sep 2022)

ANALIZAMOS LOS MOVIMIENTOS DE MACARENA 
OLONA Y LOS ACONTECIMIENTOS DE GRANADA​

• 16 sept 2022

*Pedro Rosillo*


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Sep 2022)

*Una pareja que revoluciona Sevilla: Mario Conde y Macarena Olona*


*JULIO MERINO* - 17 SEPTIEMBRE 2022

De Mario Conde escribí hace muchos años en mi "Diario de un borrado de los vivos" (1982- 1996) a puño y letra estas palabras:


"Hoy, Nochebuena de 1994, ha ingresado en prisión Mario Conde (¡a las 5 de la tarde, pero sin Lorca¡) y hasta el pavo que estaba asando para la familia se ha sublevado y ha salido volando lleno de rabia, de dolor y de impotencia... ¿Cómo, cómo es posible que el hombre más inteligente que tiene ahora mismo España, abogado del Estado, esté siendo perseguido, humillado, pisoteado del modo que lo está siendo él?
¡Dios, si hasta Lorca se ha removido en su tumba al verle ingresar en Alcalá-Meco como un vulgar ladronzuelo subvencionado¡¡¡
¡Quosque tamden, Catilina, nos vas a castigar sosteniendo en el Poder a estos políticos mediocres y a estos jueces vendidos que por celos y miedos electorales se han cargado a Montesquieu¡¡¡
De pensar, sólo de pensar, que esta noche, la NOCHEBUENA, Mario Conde, aquel Mario Conde que pocos años atrás había encandilado a todos, incluyendo al Rey, sentado a su lado, me ha hecho gritar lo de Cánovas del Castillo: "sí, soy español porque no puedo ser otra cosa".
Mañana le escribiré a la cárcel."

Así que no me extraña que donde quiera que vaya los fotógrafos y las cámaras le sigan. EL CARISMA NO SE VENDE EN " EL CORTE INGLÉS"

Y algo parecido sucede con Macarena Olona, una mujer guapa, inteligente, oradora magnífica, segura de sí misma, también abogada del Estado, líder de VOX hasta hace unas fechas... hayan revolucionado Sevilla con solo su presencia.
Conferenciantes en un mismo foro y un mismo tema: la Justicia y España.
Y a mi, juguetón mental como siempre, se me ocurrió pensar en la alta madrugada (mi cancha desde hace 70 años): ¿Qué pasaría con este tándem como cabeza de cartel en unas elecciones generales?. Seguro que quedaría mejor que un cartel formado por Sánchez y doña Irene.
Aunque hablando en serio lo que sí veo en lontananza es que doña Macarena Olona vuelve a aparecer en la foto con Santi Abascal a su lado y VOX de fondo.
No sé como se puede arreglar lo que pasara para que se produjera la "espantá" del "mihura" parlamentario que hacía temblar al presidente Sánchez y sus ministros, pero fuere lo que fuere tienen que arreglarlo
VOX NECESITA A MACARENA Y MACARENA NECESITA A VOX.
Si la hija pródiga vuelve al redil al padre no le queda otro remedio que abrirle los brazos y en su honor celebrar un banquete de gala.
Y no quiero terminar este pensamiento sin recordar que las elecciones de Andalucía no la perdió Macarena y VOX... Las ganó el imperio de la LGBTIQ tras el acuerdo que al parecer firmó con Moreno Bonilla seguramente para mantener sus abundantísimos "chiringuitos· en tierras andaluzas.
Julio Merino.


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ApartapeloS (22 Sep 2022)

Macarena Olona le disputa a Sánchez la medalla de oro al narcisismo


Todo el mundo pensaba que no podía haber ningún político en España tan narcisista como Pedro Sánchez, Pues lo hay: se llama Macarena Olona. Narcisismo y egol...




www.hispanidad.com


----------



## Chiruja (22 Sep 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ...la salud...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Qué mal se han sentado las inoculaciones a la Olona.

De ser una tía lista y valiente ha pasado a ser una tontita resentida.


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## FatalFary (23 Sep 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



Y así es como finaliza su conversión total a la charocracia


----------



## silenus (23 Sep 2022)

K-BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM









El PP: Cayetana prepara el terreno para unirse a su "admirada" Olona


Diputados y cargos populares aseguran que Álvarez de Toledo "sabe que no va a repetir en nuestras listas" y que buscará una gran alianza con la exportavoz de Vox para un nuevo proyecto político




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## Guanotopía (23 Sep 2022)

Vox cierra la puerta a la vuelta de Olona: "Definitivamente este es el fin del camino"


MADRID, 22 (EUROPA PRESS) Vox ha zanjado este jueves la posibilidad de que Macarena Olona pueda volver al...




www.europapress.es


----------



## Pablem0s (23 Sep 2022)

Aparte de charo y covidiota, se confirma como una ZORRA repugnante.


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Sep 2022)

Macarena Olona se enfrenta de nuevo a los radicales en Murcia,​

• Emitió en directo hace 2 horas 

*Estado de Alarma Oficial*

------------------------------


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Sep 2022)

#MacarenaOlona #Vox #Murcia
MACARENA OLONA-VOX: Participa en una 
CONFERENCIA en la UNIVERSIDAD de MURCIA | RTVE​

• Emitió en directo hace 80 minutos 

*RTVE Noticias*

La exdiputada de Vox del Parlamento de Andalucía, Macarena Olona, participa en una conferencia en la Universidad de Murcia, un día después de la ruptura con el partido de Santiago Abascal. 

#MacarenaOlona #Vox #Murcia #SantiagoAbascal #espinosadelosmonteros #news #LiveNews #StreamingNews #españa #noticiasenespañol


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (24 Sep 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



joder, a cara de perro ya, sin caretas..


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## rejon (25 Sep 2022)

Los que piensen que Macarena Olona está muerta políticamente no tienen ni idea de lo que hablan. Es la segunda persona que tiene más miedo la izquierda después de Ayuso y es por algo. 

No hay políticos de su nivel en España. De Ayuso decían lo mismo antes y mira ahora.


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## Lovecraf (26 Sep 2022)

“Techos de cristal” = Terminología progre. Olona deja de hacer el ridículo.


----------



## mike17 (26 Sep 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Los que piensen que Macarena Olona está muerta políticamente no tienen ni idea de lo que hablan. Es la segunda persona que tiene más miedo la izquierda después de Ayuso y es por algo.
> 
> No hay políticos de su nivel en España. De Ayuso decían lo mismo antes y mira ahora.



Ayudo no le llega a esta ni a la altura de los zapatos.


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## Ds_84 (5 Oct 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



parece la señorita Rottelmeyer...que foto más rara joder..

donde va con la cartera de Habojada del Hestao...si ha dejado la plaza en standby?

que le han hecho a esta mujer? Nos la han cambiado. Esta pava no es la Macarena de las elecciones andaluzas!


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## Socom (6 Oct 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Los que piensen que Macarena Olona está muerta políticamente no tienen ni idea de lo que hablan. Es la segunda persona que tiene más miedo la izquierda después de Ayuso y es por algo.
> 
> No hay políticos de su nivel en España. De Ayuso decían lo mismo antes y mira ahora.



Precisamente, los sumisos al sistema no quieren notas discordantes, no se puede pretender mantenerse sano en un nido de ratas sea del color que sea.
Con el tiempo todo va tomando forma, que los verdes, los naranjas o los rojos vayan deshaciéndose de los verdaderamente completes allá donde los haya, no importa, al final las ratas aplauden a las ratas y el que no comulga lo tachamos de loco y ya.
No es la primera ni la última vez que un partido pincha en hueso, a veces te toleran en tu pequeño reino como Ayuso (creo que juega mucho al despiste, engaña por igual a los de un bando y a los de otro), otras te invitan a irte con alguna excusa mundana, pero como el que vale vale arriero somos y en el camino nos encontraremos.


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## sintripulacion (9 Oct 2022)

Vox ha engañado al personal demostrando ser un fantoche, un títere, unos mercenarios de la élite financiera anglosionista nariguda izando una falsa bandera patriota que no resiste un mínimo análisis.
Los aplausos y vitores a Zelenski, su defensa a ultranza de la posición más dura de la Otan en el conflicto ruso y su sumisión a la agenda de la élite globalista les ha desenmascarado como unos jetas oportunistas que no tienen nada de patriotas ni defienden los intereses económicos del pueblo español muy gravemente perjudicados y despreciados por las sanciones impuestas por dicha élite globalista americana a Rusia,.sanciones que sólo beneficia a dicha élite (ejemplo, le estamos comprando un 40% más caro el gas, se están forrando vendiendo armas, nos están creando problemas, escasez y súper carestía en el suministro de abonos y fitosanitarios con consecuencias dramáticas en la caída de las próximas producciones agrícolas lo que agravará el coste de la compra etc etc.
Solo los más fanáticos y con escasa capacidad de análisis no se dan cuenta de que son otra mierda, al mismo nivel que Psoe-Pp-Potemos.


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## Chiruja (11 Oct 2022)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Vox ha engañado al personal demostrando ser un fantoche, un títere, unos mercenarios de la élite financiera anglosionista nariguda izando una falsa bandera patriota que no resiste un mínimo análisis.
> Los aplausos y vitores a Zelenski, su defensa a ultranza de la posición más dura de la Otan en el conflicto ruso y su sumisión a la agenda de la élite globalista les ha desenmascarado como unos jetas oportunistas que no tienen nada de patriotas ni defienden los intereses económicos del pueblo español muy gravemente perjudicados y despreciados por las sanciones impuestas por dicha élite globalista americana a Rusia,.sanciones que sólo beneficia a dicha élite (ejemplo, le estamos comprando un 40% más caro el gas, se están forrando vendiendo armas, nos están creando problemas, escasez y súper carestía en el suministro de abonos y fitosanitarios con consecuencias dramáticas en la caída de las próximas producciones agrícolas lo que agravará el coste de la compra etc etc.
> Solo los más fanáticos y con escasa capacidad de análisis no se dan cuenta de que son otra mierda, al mismo nivel que Psoe-Pp-Potemos.




Por dura que sea, es la pura verdad.


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## perrosno (11 Oct 2022)

He visto hoy unas imagenes suyas, está como ida, creo que ha perdido el norte del todo.


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## Antiparticula (12 Oct 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



¿y que pruebas tiene esta petarda?


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (19 Oct 2022)

¿Que cojones? ¿solo me aperece 1 post por página?

Quien me ha bloqueado

p.d. vale el MEMO de ciberecovero, lo he comprobao con mi cuenta secundaria jajjajaja.


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## grouchomarx (20 Oct 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



MelaFo sin conocimiento y me la suda por pájara. Edito por embriaguez


----------



## KUTRONIO (20 Oct 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



¡Qué la suelte! ¡Qué la suelte! ¡Qué la suelte!


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (21 Oct 2022)

¿Se ha ido a Panamá?

Esta ya no vuelve a ejercer de abogada, le gustan demasiado los focos.


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## Mr.Adler (26 Oct 2022)

Me pone


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## Desencantado (28 Oct 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



Yo no paso POR lista.


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## Ikitclaw (30 Oct 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



Osea que esto es lo que iva a anunciar Olona? Ahora que diran los periodistas que machacaban con que iva a crear un partido político nuevo?


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## Yomimo (30 Oct 2022)

Esta sujeta es una tipeja, si hubiera salido bien lo de Andalucía como ella pensaba, ahora estaría en el gobierno andaluz tan ricamente, de su supuesta enfermedad parece qué se ha recuperado rápido... Esta gentuza se piensan qué todos somos igual de tontos qué los podemitas y demás ralea.


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (31 Oct 2022)

Tiene cara de bruja.


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (31 Oct 2022)

muy bien Macarena recordando felices momentos representando a VOX

ojalá volvieses pero has cometido muchos errores en estos meses de deriva y has mosqueado a muchos


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (31 Oct 2022)

Va a dar guerra.

No se acabó.


----------



## nate (31 Oct 2022)

Es una payasa. Abandono andalucia porque no tuvo ningún poder. Y ahora dice que defenderá a todos los españoles.... si claro... a los andaluces bien que los has defendido, zorra. Vete a tomar por culo.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (1 Nov 2022)

Yomimo dijo:


> Esta sujeta es una tipeja, si hubiera salido bien lo de Andalucía como ella pensaba, ahora estaría en el gobierno andaluz tan ricamente, de su supuesta enfermedad parece qué se ha recuperado rápido... Esta gentuza se piensan qué todos somos igual de tontos qué los podemitas y demás ralea.



No engaña a nadie la tetona digoooo olona


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ApartapeloS (1 Nov 2022)

Que pereza por Dios!!


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## Roberto Malone (1 Nov 2022)

Muy mal. El papel de mojigata no le ayuda. Muy mal el de marketing de VOX.

Ya es tarde para el top less 'robado' en la playa. Oportunidades que no se aprovechan, como le pasó a Rivera.


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (1 Nov 2022)

Estupendo, una escision en la derecha para dividir aun mas el voto, no es suficiente con la PSOE azul haciendose pasar por partido de derechas, ni con el circo Bocsero, ahora tambien el Partido de Olona...

Joder que ganas de socialcomunismo tiene este jodido estercolero.


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## sintripulacion (2 Nov 2022)

Algún CM Voxero analfaburro me ha bloqueado por decir las verdades del barquero, ya que solo veo un post por página.
A mamarla!!.
A disfrutar de vuestro Steegman y sus vacunas, de vuestro Zelenski y de ser cómplices de la ruina del país por vuestro apoyo a la agenda de la élite globalista en el conflicto ruso.
Sois unos payasos analfabetos.
Ya lo expliqué en un post anterior al que os remito.
Chao, vendeburras y vendepatrias!!.


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## Josant2022 (2 Nov 2022)

Pagada por la psoe para dividir más el voto de derechas


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## Chuchus (2 Nov 2022)

Macarena mierdona


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## Socom (3 Nov 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Pagada por la psoe para dividir más el voto de derechas



O simplemente separar el trigo de la paja, VOX se ha empeñado en denostar a la gente competente desde sus inicios, normal que la gente se busque la vida.


----------



## LMLights (3 Nov 2022)




----------



## ciberecovero (3 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## GnomoLoKo (3 Nov 2022)

Esta tía es gilipollas, mira que aunque a veces me parecía un poco histriónica la tenía en gran estima por sus aportes en la tribuna del congreso pero con esto, en vez de asumir el trabajo que tenía que hacer por haber hecho una mala campaña quedándose en Andalucía y luchado contra el PPSOE, va e intenta otra vía. Jodida gilipollas, no has tenido ovarios para asumir las consecuencias de una mala campaña te voy a votar para presidenta. Anda y caga, como dicen en mi pueblo...


----------



## Oluja95 (3 Nov 2022)

Esta ha visto que con el ejército de pagafantas que tiene detrás puede seguir viviendo del cuento jajajjaaj


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## valensalome (3 Nov 2022)

milf y tal. Pero se ha hecho evidente que se ha inventado una película en la que se le ha visto el plumero, decir que es decepcionante sería exagerar porque ya hace mucho que uno espera poco o nada de los políticos, y por mucho que quiera que salga la basura que ahora nos gobierna, no quita para ser objetivo, acordarme de sus pinchacitos, y que ahora va en su particular via crucis sanchinflero a la caza del sillón asegurado, all buen estilo lady tucan ,por no querer pensar que sean movimientos orquestados por oscuros interes y pago, vete tú a saber


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Nov 2022)

PRESENTACIÓN PROYECTO 'FUNDACIÓN IGUALDAD IBEROAMERICANA'​

Se ha empezado a emitir en directo hace 44 minutos

*Fundación Igualdad Iberoamericana*

Macarena Olona presenta el Proyecto 'Fundación Igualdad Iberoamericana' desde el Palacio de Linares (Madrid)


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Nov 2022)

#olona #macarenaolona #Vox
OLONA EN DIRECTO: La exdirigente de VOX 
presenta un NUEVO PROYECTO, ¿será POLÍTICO? | RTVE​

Se ha empezado a emitir en directo hace 40 minutos

*RTVE Noticias*

Macarena Olona, exdiputada y exlíder en Andalucía de Vox, presenta en Madrid un nuevo proyecto personal con el que pretende "seguir siendo útil a los españoles"; a la espera de que desvele si tiene intención de dar un paso al frente y regresar a la primera línea política.

En el Palacio de Linares, sede de la Casa de América, Olona lanzará oficialmente su nueva plataforma tras meses de incertidumbre en los que no ha desaparecido de la escena pública, con una ronda de conferencias o viajes a América Latina, sobre todo a Panamá, donde ya inauguró una sede como "nexo" entre España e Hispanoamérica.


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## Ikitclaw (4 Nov 2022)

Bueno, ahora que van a hacer los que se pajilleaban con que Olona iva a crear un partido politico nuevo?


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## Euron G. (4 Nov 2022)

Charos chareando, joder, qué puta ansia de atención.

Si además el arreglo lo ha visto todo el mundo.

Me piro, me pongo enferma, me hago el camino de Santiago dejando a mi hijo en casa (ya no estoy enferma) y me monto un partidito, que la abogacía requiere mucho papeleo, tete. Todo esto en prácticamente un verano xD

¿Si los de VOX no tienen plantilla, a quién va a poner esta?


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## Manufacturer (4 Nov 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ...la salud...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta debería ir en el hilo de las fotos que se entienden mejor juntas.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (4 Nov 2022)

Esta mujer se va a meter un ostión de realidad...
Aunque la está utilizando para marear a la gente que no se resigna a la mierda globalista.


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Nov 2022)

​​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## Kiedis_09 (5 Nov 2022)

Pero ésta no iba a fundar un nuevo partido político? Cuanto os apostáis a que, haga lo que haga o funde lo que funde, estará el lamebragas del Alvise detrás. El que sale en la portada de la Forbes y tiene un gran equipo detrás de él. DISIDENCIA CONTROLADA.

Y aún así la gente sigue confiando en esta gente...madre mía.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (5 Nov 2022)

maximum perturbation


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (5 Nov 2022)

se llamaria partido peronista femenino






Partido Peronista Femenino - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




.


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## weyler (6 Nov 2022)

para mi que el cni o algo la untado para romper la derecha, dividir el voto de de VOX


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## Guanotopía (6 Nov 2022)

Súmale a Villamilf y Arrimadas.


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Nov 2022)

RESUMEN PRESENTACIÓN PROYECTO 
'FUNDACIÓN IGUALDAD IBEROAMERICANA'​

5 nov 2022

*Fundación Igualdad Iberoamericana*

La presentación del proyecto 'Fundación Igualdad Iberoamericana' ante los medios de comunicación tuvo lugar el 04 de Noviembre de 2022 en el Palacio de Linares (Madrid), presentado por su presidenta y fundadora Macarena Olona.


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Nov 2022)

#macarenaolona #Vox 
“Mi salida afloró las críticas por falta de democracia interna y de respeto en Vox”​

7 nov 2022

*El País*

Cien días después de su sorpresiva salida de Vox, Macarena Olona (Alicante, 43 años) se ha embarcado en un nuevo proyecto político que, al menos por ahora, no es un partido sino una fundación (Igualdad Iberoamericana, con sede en Panamá) y una Iniciativa Legislativa Popular (ILP), para la que se propone recoger medio millón de firmas por toda España en 2023. Con un objetivo: combatir la que denomina “ideología de género”. Se niega a calificar a Vox como “ultraderecha”, pero asegura que ya es el pasado para ella. Revela que dimitió la noche de las elecciones andaluzas y, aunque lamenta la división del país en “trincheras” en un momento en que se avecinan profundos problemas sociales, no hace acto de contrición por sus “duras y afiladas” pero “corteses” intervenciones en el Congreso.


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## RalphWiggum (7 Nov 2022)

RalphWiggum dijo:


> Mi diagnóstico, tras oír declaraciones suyas, es que *si te interesa derogar el genaro* este partido será peor que VOX a ese respecto.
> 
> 
> Opciones: abstención, partidos integrantes de la coalición ADÑ, VOX. Nada más. Y al que puse en último lugar lo puse ahí por algo.







RalphWiggum dijo:


> Por las declaraciones que hace, me da que no será útil a la hora de derogar el genaro.




.


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## Buscape (8 Nov 2022)

Las mujeres siempre liándola joder

Es que siempre


----------



## Uncle_Jimmy (8 Nov 2022)

Ha vuelto, esta vez en forma de chapas


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## Persea (8 Nov 2022)

a santi le va a salir caro el tema de olona. No se humilla facilmente a una mujer asi.


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## Tales90 (8 Nov 2022)

Vox se va a la mierda y Olona no creo que vaya a despuntar mucho, van a dividir los votos de la derecha y se van a comer una mierda. Cagada tremenda de Abascal perder en sus filas a una mujer asi, es posible que este fallo hasta le cueste el partido. Se verà en las próximas elecciones. Yo por cierto no voy a votar, estoy ya harto de que me cuenten películas


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (8 Nov 2022)

Me parece inteligente reducir su programa a un único punto. Ahora bien, no creo que pueda dar marcha atrás al Jenaro, tan solo cambiar el nombre, limitar el abuso y ponerle punto y aparte a la histeria feminazi.

Me planteo votarla.


----------



## Oteador (8 Nov 2022)

MKrena Olona
Macarena Masona


----------



## |||||||| (8 Nov 2022)

Le enseñas a un simio sudaca a insertar Tweets, y no para. Mejor que un bot. Y más barato.


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Nov 2022)

OLONA confiesa que evitó la ilegalización de Vox​

• Se estrenó hace 19 horas 

* DISTRITOTV* 

Hoy en los intocables hablaremos de cómo Macarena Olona cuenta en Telecinco, como pude evitar la ilegalización de Vox todo esto, después de que el viernes presentara la nueva fundación, además también hablaremos del asalto a Melilla el pasado junio y como Marruecos sigue su represión. Todo esto lo hablaremos acompañado de nuestros tertulianos, Mario Garcés diputado del PP, Francisco Trejo doctor en periodismo y experto en comunicación y Ana Velasco Vicesecretaria Institucional de Vox. Además, contaremos con la presencia a través de Skype del Catedrático de Economía, Roberto Centeno y el presidente de Vox en Ceuta, Juan Sergio Redondo


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Nov 2022)

Entrevista a Macarena Olona (Programa de Ana Rosa 8/11) (Completa)​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (10 Nov 2022)




----------



## ciberecovero (10 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## Socom (10 Nov 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



Ladran Sancho, señal que cabalgamos.


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Nov 2022)

MACARENA OLONA pide más TRANSPARENCIA 
en la FINANCIACIÓN de los PARTIDOS​

• 9 nov 2022

*Periodista Digital*


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## CiclopeBizco (11 Nov 2022)

A mí los de Vox me han parecido siempre muy moderados.

Yo propongo reforma legislativa para reinstaurar a los Habsburgo en el trono con los mismos poderes, leyes e instituciones que hicieron a su día grande a España.


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (16 Nov 2022)

Se me ocurre que esta mujer está cortocircuitada porque al ser un personaje de mérito, una mujer de estado, no puede permitirse hacer vídeos porno o siquiera una sesión de fotos en pelotas para alguna revista.


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (20 Nov 2022)

Ha perdido la cabeza totalmente, que si agenda de género, que si reuniendose con panchitos,...


----------



## UpSpain (20 Nov 2022)

Vox está obsesionado con los cobrizos


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## das kind (20 Nov 2022)

@ciberecovero pero no era Ud de VOX?


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## Socom (20 Nov 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



Ajá, grande Macarenaitor.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (21 Nov 2022)

resumen de la salud mental de esta señora:


----------



## RalphWiggum (21 Nov 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​







https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/declaraciones-de-macarena-olona-por-las-que-seria-mala-idea-votar-al-nuevo-partido-recopilatorio.1853702/







Spoiler






> Macarena Olona pide "menos testosterona y más sentido de Estado"
> 
> 
> La exdirigente de Vox Macarena Olona ha anunciado este viernes que, a su juicio, "no hay espacio para un nuevo partido político" y ha reivindicado...
> ...











.


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## bibliotecario3 (30 Nov 2022)

el hombre no viola viola el violador  mariano rajojoy aprueba esta afirmación " un plato es un plato y un vaso es un vaso "


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## Lovecraf (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## ciberecovero (5 Dic 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


>




​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## Focus in (5 Dic 2022)

hijos mios , si no quereis acabar como macarena : no tomeis cocaina.


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Dic 2022)

​



> _"Ejemplo de este multinivel de exmiembros de Vox que tienen simpatía por Olona y siguen su día a día son Juan Jara, Juan José Liarte y Ricardo Morado. Médico de profesión y con residencia en San Agustín de Guadalix (Madrid), Jara ejerció las funciones de vicepresidente primero de Vox en la primera etapa de Santiago Abascal al mando del partido, y fue expulsado en 2016 al denunciar irregularidades y falta de transparencia en las cuentas."_


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## ciberecovero (7 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## Bulldozerbass (17 Dic 2022)

Se esá pasando al PP claramente, en un año está de diputada por ese partido. Al tiempo.


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## Lovecraf (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## ciberecovero (17 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## ciberecovero (22 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Dic 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


>




​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Dic 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> SpeedyGonzalez dijo:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




​


----------



## UpSpain (22 Dic 2022)

Que pena da macho


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (23 Dic 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



Pedirle a Sánchez que no haga trampas sería algo antinatural para él. Todo él es una jodida trampa, una impostura.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (23 Dic 2022)

POr qué solo sale un mensaje por página?


----------



## Aníbal_el_Lector (26 Dic 2022)

Qué ascazo de tía, prestándose a la izquierda como herramienta para neutralizar a Vox. Tiene cojones.


----------



## Decipher (28 Dic 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



Menuda payasa.


----------



## superloki (1 Ene 2023)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



"E_stamos dejando solas a mujeres maltratadas_"... ¿Qué coño quiere decir con eso? Si lo dijera la saca-leches Montere todavía lo podría comprender, pero no entiendo ese discurso de panfleto podemita viniendo de Olona... Por supuesto que es un crimen horrible, como cualquier otro crimen cuando OTRAS PERSONAS son asesinadas, ya sean hombres, mujeres o niños. Nadie dejó sola a esa mujer... ¿porque ha dicho eso? Por cierto, parece ser que la mujer vivía con el hombre a pesar de estar embarazada de su nueva pareja. Eso me ha resultado bastante extraño, pero ellos sabrían el acuerdo que tenían...


----------



## boreonáusico (1 Ene 2023)

Charolona buscando trabajo en el ninisterio de Lady Chepas para seguir viviendo del cuento.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (1 Ene 2023)

olona esta mas pa'lla que pa'ca, segun lo que leo de ella...
cuando se recupere no va a saber donde meterse del ridiculo que esta haciendo.
una lastima.


----------



## Persea (1 Ene 2023)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



ay mi madre, lo veo y no lo creo... Que buen ojo tiene abascal para detectar infiltrados.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (1 Ene 2023)

Ikitclaw dijo:


> Joder que putadón, ahora quien va a machacar a los progres en el congreso?



Si es que...


----------



## Kelowna (1 Ene 2023)

Y así es la política, ya decía el señor de la guerra : Los traficantes de armas heredarán la tierra , yo añado y los políticos también...


----------



## Decipher (1 Ene 2023)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



Esta tia es subnormal. 20.000 millones y dice que las dejamos solas. Vete a cagar hija de puta, mientras haya una mujer a la que la duela un pie seguireis haciendoos las víctimas.

No hay ningún delito que se pueda reducir a 0.


----------



## Feriri88 (1 Ene 2023)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​




Todas las tías acaban así. Uniéndose a la corriente e intentando caer bien a los rojos


----------



## fayser (1 Ene 2023)

Decipher dijo:


> No hay ningún delito que se pueda reducir a 0.



De hecho hay muchísimos más delitos que esos pocos en los que siempre insisten:







Por ejemplo, hay tantos secuestros como "femicidios" y no salen ni en las noticias.

Y los "femicidios" sólo suponen una cuarta parte de los asesinatos totales, de los que tampoco habla nadie.


----------



## Decipher (2 Ene 2023)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



Paso ya de esta subnormal.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (2 Ene 2023)

Decipher dijo:


> Paso ya de esta subnormal.








Yo te acojo hoy sin rencor y con un fraternal abrazo en el grupo de desencantados con Macarena Molona, como lo haré dentro de no mucho tiempo en el grupo de desencantados de LA BOCS. 









Se reconoce y no pasa nada. La campaña de Olona está siendo un desastre


¿ Alguien se acuerda cuando VOX apareció prometiendo eliminar las Comunidades Autónomas? Hoy la candidata de VOX a la Junta de Andalucía ha tendido la mano al PP andaluz para formar gobierno en Andalucía ¿ Alguien se acuerda cuando VOX hablaba de cerrar las televisiones autonómicas? Hoy la...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Decipher (2 Ene 2023)

MONCHITO POPPER dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1313000
> 
> Yo te acojo hoy sin rencor y con un fraternal abrazo en el grupo de desencantados con Macarena Molona, como lo haré dentro de no mucho tiempo en el grupo de desencantados de LA BOCS.
> 
> ...



No soy de ponerme la venda antes de la herida. Y de hecho sigo manteniendo lo que dije. El problema no fue la campaña donde los ofendiditos os echabais las manos a la cabeza porque decia LO CONTRARIO de lo que dice ahora demasiado alto. Si acaso sois todos los que echasteis mierda en la campaña porque os daba miedo lo que decia los que habeis contribuido a que ahora diga lo contrario de lo que decia por asustaros entonces.

Gracias por acojerme pero estamos en sitios MUY DISTINTOS.


----------



## Moñigo Rejön (2 Ene 2023)

Desde los tiempos de Fraga y Adolfo Suárez no se ha visto un nivel de chaqueterismo tan extremo, hay que remontarse a la UCD para encontrar un veletismo similar


----------



## fosforito (Ayer a la(s) 1:32 AM)

birdland dijo:


> Los que os alegráis de que se vaya esta señora , tenéis a Yolanda Díaz o a Irene Montero ….
> 
> subnormales de los cojones



Pero si es lo mismo


----------



## ciberecovero (Ayer a la(s) 1:38 AM)

Macarena Responde :“Es horroroso, pero pienso 
llegar hasta el final”“Alguien se equivocó y mucho"​

20 dic 2022

*MACARENA RESPONDE*


----------



## ciberecovero (Ayer a la(s) 1:52 AM)

​


----------



## Persea (Ayer a la(s) 2:01 AM)




----------



## Persea (Ayer a la(s) 2:04 AM)

ciberecovero dijo:


> Macarena Responde :“Es horroroso, pero pienso
> llegar hasta el final”“Alguien se equivocó y mucho"​
> 
> 20 dic 2022
> ...



unico medio presente, EL PLURAL. Se ha convertido en el juguetito de los rojos.


----------



## ciberecovero (Ayer a la(s) 2:18 AM)

​


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (Ayer a la(s) 3:44 AM)

pues mira que no sabía mucho de ella pero le eche un vistazo a lo que dice y me parece de las pocas personas coherentes que quedan en política. Al menos tiene ese rollo de consenso, unidad que tanto se necesita y no esa vulgaridad de política destructiva que hacen casi todos.


----------



## ciberecovero (Ayer a la(s) 3:45 AM)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (Ayer a la(s) 4:11 AM)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (Ayer a la(s) 4:14 AM)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (Ayer a la(s) 9:15 AM)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (Ayer a la(s) 9:47 AM)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (Ayer a la(s) 1:40 PM)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (Ayer a la(s) 4:35 PM)

#FuerzaYHonor
Adiós 2022...Bienvenido 2023.!!!​

1 ene 2023

*MACARENA RESPONDE*

¡Feliz Año Nuevo!

Queridos amigos y compañeros del grupo #FuerzaYHonor,

Es un honor y un privilegio ser parte de este increíble grupo. Juntos y gracias a Macarena, hemos logrado tanto y hemos superado obstáculos inimaginables.

Este año ha sido difícil para todos, pero juntos hemos encontrado la fuerza y el honor necesario para seguir adelante. Hemos demostrado una vez más que somos un equipo unido y que podemos enfrentarnos a cualquier desafío que se nos presente al lado de nuestra Macarena.

Este nuevo año trae consigo la oportunidad de seguir creciendo y de alcanzar nuevas metas.

El equipo de administradores es consciente de que, juntos, podemos lograr cualquier cosa que nos propongamos y entre otras cuestiones, las 500.000 firmas necesarias para hacerla regresar por la puerta grande y de nuestra mano, al congreso de los diputados.
Por ello, os agradecemos vuestra colaboración y vuestro empuje.

¡Que el Año Nuevo nos traiga a todos la fuerza y el honor que necesitamos para seguir adelante y alcanzar nuestras metas!

¡Feliz Año Nuevo a todos!
Avanzando en el camino.!!!


----------



## Persea (Ayer a la(s) 8:06 PM)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



esta sola y despeñada


----------



## Persea (Ayer a la(s) 8:08 PM)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



De menuda escoria se ha librado vox. Un informe pericial que habla de patriarcado solo sirve para limpiarse el culo y deberia estar prohibido.

Ademas esta diciendo que la famosa frase que dijo en el congreso para defender los postulados de vox EN ESTE TEMA es la frase de un asesino machista!!! ESTA PARA INGRESAR.


----------



## ciberecovero (Ayer a la(s) 10:22 PM)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (Ayer a la(s) 10:50 PM)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (Ayer a la(s) 11:04 PM)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (Ayer a la(s) 11:54 PM)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (Hoy a la(s) 12:05 AM)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (Hoy a la(s) 12:12 AM)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (Hoy a la(s) 11:38 AM)

#FuerzaYHonor
EL SILENCIO DE LOS VO/XEROS​

11 ene 2023

*MACARENA RESPONDE*

¡Feliz Año Nuevo!

Silencio, un refugio, un espacio vacío y sereno, donde los pensamientos se alojan y la mente se libera del ruido.

Es en el silencio donde encontramos la paz y la claridad, donde las palabras son necesarias y las emociones son las verdaderas guías.

Es un regalo valioso, que muchas veces pasamos por alto, buscando siempre el ruido y el caos en lugar del silencio y la calma.

Pero cuando lo encontramos, es un sol que madura los frutos del alma, y nos permite reflexionar y tomar perspectiva, en un mundo lleno de sonido y movimiento.

Entonces, debemos aprender a valorar el silencio y su poder, y buscarlo en medio de la multitud, para ahogar el clamor de nuestro propio silencio.

Dedicado a Macarena Olona Choclan. 
De : #FuerzaYHonor,


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (Hoy a la(s) 11:43 AM)

Próximamente; Bujarrap session con Macarena Olona rajando de BOCS


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (Hoy a la(s) 1:49 PM)

Una puta barata vendida, ha demostrado ser una rata infiltrada de potemos, algo se notaba y por eso el cagascal la destituyó, seguro que me quedo corta..


----------

